# MDF wardrobes



## JFC (19 Dec 2006)

Ive just finished another set of wardrobes and managed to remember to take pics of the onsite assembly .
I hope they are clear enough .


----------



## Gary H (19 Dec 2006)

Nice clean job there JFC. I like the drawers hidden by the wardrobe door.
Nice touch 8) 

Gary


----------



## Shultzy (19 Dec 2006)

Nice work - What coats did you put on and how did you create the raised panel feature?


----------



## PowerTool (19 Dec 2006)

Nice work - they look excellent when painted.  

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2006)

Nice work, I know it costs more but ever thought of using MR MDF for your doors, I only use MR as it machines a lot better and is harder.


----------



## Colin C (19 Dec 2006)

Very Nice JFC and there look better when painted


----------



## JFC (19 Dec 2006)

I don't normally get involved with the finishing as i really hate painting . This one was for a decorator i work with now and again so he made a nice job of it but some i have built get spoilt by the customer finishing it themselves  
I keep meaning to try MR MDF but as i don't get involved with the finish its never on my mind when i buy the materials .


----------



## Mr Mike (19 Dec 2006)

Very nice indeed JFC.

May I also ask what method of construction you used for the frame and panel doors ?


----------



## Mr Mike (19 Dec 2006)

questions, questions......also, what do you have in place between the top of the face frame and the ceiling ?

Great finish too btw.....


----------



## JFC (19 Dec 2006)

There is a cornice going around the room so the top was left to allow for that .
The doors where made with the fraud cabinet door making set . A scribe moulding set with a raised panel cutter .


----------



## Gill (20 Dec 2006)

Great stuff 8) ! I almost feel inspired to make some myself.

Almost  .

Gill


----------



## CYC (20 Dec 2006)

Really nice job. 

Was it difficult to get all the doors perfectly aligned as you have them. The spaces are equal everywhere, amazing.

What happened to the recessed drawers pulls you can see on picture 4 which are replaced in the final picture. I liked the recessed ones!


----------



## Mr Mike (20 Dec 2006)

Couldn't agree more.....the alignment spacing is perfect !

How fo you fix your face frame (if it's not too cheeky to pry) :lol: 

If found this thread very useful a while back :

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... +technique


----------



## JFC (20 Dec 2006)

I used clip on kitchen hinges so lining up the doors was easy . As i made the wardrobe in the workshop i was able to get them most of the way there before they got to site , so it was just a matter of tweaking the hinges and a small block plane .
The face frame / fillet pieces are fitted after to be in line with the doors .


----------



## Mr Mike (20 Dec 2006)

I gathered that they were scribed and fitted after the doors. I was just asking how you fixed them ?


----------



## JFC (20 Dec 2006)

6" wire nails :twisted: :lol: (hammer) 
These ones i glued and screwed them but normally i use glue and a pin gun . I fix a battern onto the units and fix the fillets to that .


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dec 2006)

Really nice job, JFC.

I, too was gobsmacked by the perfect alignment until you revealed that the fillets were added after the doors. I'd never thought of doing it that way! I've always built a face frame in the work shop which is almost inevitably then forced slightly out of square when fitting. I'm going to try it your way next time!

I know you hate painting but wouldn't it be easier to at apply at least a couple of coats of primer before fitting? I'm lucky enough to have a spray booth so would completely finish the job prior to delivery. Your decorator has done an outstanding job all things considered.

It just goes to show that the much derided MDF has it's place in modern woodworking. For painted jobs like this it clearly outperforms solid wood.

Also, for all my love of working with fine hardwoods, I find that this sort of job in MDF is generally more profitable!

Once again, nice work

Brad


----------



## JFC (23 Dec 2006)

> What happened to the recessed drawers pulls you can see on picture 4 which are replaced in the final picture. I liked the recessed ones!


Ahhh the customer didn't want to be knocking her legs on "sticky out handles" so i bought the recessed ones and fitted them . She thought she may break a nail using them so supplied her own "sticky out handles" :roll: :lol: 
Brad , i have asked the decorator who did these to give me a price so i can add it to my quotes . I have tried spraying but my workshop is too dusty and i cant spray to a pro finish .


----------

